# World's oldest cats



## Catlady (Oct 18, 2019)

And here I thought that my 17 or 18 year old cats were very old when they died.    How old was your oldest cat?

Rubble, a Maine Coon, should be about 31 now, I couldn't find a more current article
https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/worlds-oldest-cat-celebrates-30th-birthday
List of oldest cats that have died, the longest was Creme Puff, a tabby mix, at 38 years
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_cats


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2019)

PVC said:


> And here I thought that my 17 or 18 year old cats were very old when they died.    How old was your oldest cat?
> 
> Rubble, a Maine Coon, should be about 31 now, I couldn't find a more current article
> https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/worlds-oldest-cat-celebrates-30th-birthday
> ...


My goodness, I never thought t was possible for a cat to even hit 20! What a wonderful cat Rubble is.... my favorite breed, too...the Maine Coon.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My goodness, I never thought t was possible for a cat to even hit 20! What a wonderful cat Rubble is.... my favorite breed, too...the Maine Coon.


Ok, we've had a big fat gray Persian with orange "stop light looking" eyes that lived so long we had to take him to the vet every 6 months to have his claws trimmed as they kept growing in a clam shell.  The vet said that he'd not seen that, as it happened when a cat outlived its DNA!  Think he died at 23-24.  Have had a couple  domestic cats that made 20 we think anyway.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 19, 2019)

I once met a 28 year old tabby at a cat rescue shelter.  He was skinny but still looked healthy and was very sweet (most old cats eventually have kidney problems).  I couldn't believe his age, my sister's cat was 20 and I thought that was ancient.  I always thought that most cats lived to 13, but I've had two 17's and one 18 so far.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

Gotta love them. Have two cats now...a long haired calico and a Maine Coon cat.

 Have got a "cat powder" room on the first floor and its filled with cat stuff.
One plaque new folks always comment on.  It says "He who dislikes the cat, was in his former 
life the rat!".


----------



## Catlady (Oct 20, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Gotta love them. Have two cats now...a long haired calico and a Maine Coon cat.
> 
> Have got a "cat powder" room on the first floor and its filled with cat stuff.
> One plaque new folks always comment on.  It says *"He who dislikes the cat, was in his former
> life the rat!".*


I love it!

I have a calico with long hair, Wendy is sooo beautiful.  She's mean to the other cats, including her kittens, but she's extremely loving to me.

I'm sure you know, but just in case = calicos are always female and red cats are always male, with a few exceptions here and there.  Those exceptions are sterile.  I don't have a Maine Coon but have one black cat that is just as big, with long hair and bushy tail


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a small dog, but I also miss having a cat. I have a small condo and really no place for the litter pan that I want to live with.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I have a small dog, but I also miss having a cat. I have a small condo and really no place for the litter pan that I want to live with.


I love all animals, but I have a special affinity to cats.  You could say we have the same personality.  I've had cats since I was 7 years old.

Right now I have 14.  I started out with only 2 in 2008, then later on through the years I met two stray mothers and adopted them and their baby kittens.  They're indoor cats but separated by personalities and each group gets plenty of loving by turn.  I wish they would all get along, though.  But then, I'm a loner and don't get along well with people, either.  See what I mean?  Cats are my totem animals, learned about that from ''The Clan of the Cave Bears'' novel.


----------



## toffee (Oct 20, 2019)

well my adorable lovely freddy who turned out to be female hahah she was wonderful 'she lived till 23 'then her body gave up miss her like blazes


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

PVC said:


> I love it!
> 
> I have a calico with long hair, Wendy is sooo beautiful.  She's mean to the other cats, including her kittens, but she's extremely loving to me.
> 
> I'm sure you know, but just in case = calicos are always female and red cats are always male, with a few exceptions here and there.  Those exceptions are sterile.  I don't have a Maine Coon but have one black cat that is just as big, with long hair and bushy tail (one of Wendy's babies)


This long haired calico we have - Gigi...also is a "one cat" household.  She defends her territory against any and all contenders...including Bootzsi the Maine Coon cat that outweighs her double. Bootzsi's home is in the garage.  He often sleeps on top o the classic Jeep even though he has multiple beds...lol.  Cats are truly unique, thats a fact.  Have heard it said that "cats are mental, dogs are emotional".


----------



## Catlady (Oct 20, 2019)

*Cat Vs. Dog — War Of The Diaries*

The Dog’s Diary
8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing!
9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!
9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing!
10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!
12:00 pm - Milk bones! My favorite thing!
1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favorite thing!
3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!
5:00 pm - Dinner! My favorite thing!
7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favorite thing!
8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!
11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!

The Cat’s Diary
*Day 983 of My Captivity*

My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed hash or some sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the rations perfectly clear, I nevertheless must eat something in order to keep up my strength.

The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of escape. In an attempt to disgust them, I once again vomit on the carpet. Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet. I had hoped this would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly demonstrates my capabilities. However, they merely made condescending comments about what a “good little hunter” I am. Bastards!

There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was placed in solitary confinement for the duration of the event. However, I could hear the noises and smell the food. I overheard that my confinement was due to the power of “allergies.” I must learn what this means, and how to use it to my advantage.

Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my tormentors by weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this again tomorrow, but at the top of the stairs.

I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. The dog receives special privileges. He is regularly released, and seems to be more than willing to return. He is obviously retarded. The bird must be an informant. I observe him communicate with the guards regularly. I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors have arranged protective custody for him in an elevated cell, so he is safe. For now ...


----------



## Catlady (Oct 20, 2019)

This is Wendy the calico in 2016


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

toffee said:


> well my adorable lovely freddy who turned out to be female hahah she was wonderful 'she lived till 23 'then her body gave up miss her like blazes


Time to give a rescue kitty a new home, yet?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

PVC said:


> This is Wendy the calico in 2016
> View attachment 78544


Cute cats!  Mama said don't trust a man that doesn't like cats...lol.

Here are Gigi (calico) - Jim calls her "Hitler"due to the mustache on her and Bootzsi (Maine Coon):


----------



## Catlady (Oct 20, 2019)

{{Mama said don't trust a man that doesn't like cats... }}

I don't mind as long as they don't hate them.  But, I admit, when I find out someone I don't like are cat lovers my opinion of them always goes up a notch.  LOL


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2019)

One of my sisters had a cat that was about 18 years old.  She feared that he was having some sort of seizures because he would start to get on the couch and then would pause for several seconds, half way up. Then he'd continue.  Same thing on the stairs......he'd "freeze" halfway up.  Or he'd turn into a statue in front of his food bowl.

She made a special trip to the vet to have him checked out and the vet told her that he was in great physical shape but was having kitty Alzheimer's moments.  He was forgetting what he intended to do and had to just stand still until he remembered.

I can relate to that, unfortunately.  "Now why did I come in the kitchen?"


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

PVC said:


> {{Mama said don't trust a man that doesn't like cats... }}
> 
> I don't mind as long as they don't hate them.  But, I admit, when I find out someone I don't like are cat lovers my opinion of them always goes up a notch.  LOL


I hear 'ya.  Think what mama meant is the insecure male doesn't like cats, due to their  innate  independence...they'd rather have a dog that just "adores" you always.  Cats are mental, and dogs are "emotional", like I've heard.  Hey, the Egyptians knew they were higher 4th dimentional creatures, they have the god "Bastet".  Loved that when we went to Egypt...lol.  

Like the old saying goes "The Egyptians worshiped cats as gods thousands of years ago, and the cats have never forgotten it".  Every time I see my cat walking across the floor and drop over in a nap attack, I say " there she goes...she's launched into the higher dimension."


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't know whether it is a 'calico' trait or not, but Callie hates other cats which is why
I can't take her to my son's or my daughter's as they both have cats.  The few times that
I have boarded her, I have been told that they will not try to socialize her because of this.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 20, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> I don't know whether it is a 'calico' trait or not, but Callie hates other cats which is why
> I can't take her to my son's or my daughter's as they both have cats.  The few times that
> I have boarded her, I have been told that they will not try to socialize her because of this.


Ditto, have heard this, and it sure goes for Gigi here...had one other calico and she was nuts. 
They are also supposed to be good luck you know!


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

I had two cats that lived to be 19, two to 18, most lived to be between 12 and 16. An exception was one that was 2, but he was hit by a car. Considering between my mom and I, we had a combination of 11 cats at one time. When she passed in 2006, we were down to 5. I made her a death bed promise that I'd take care of the remaining ones until they met their natural ends. Just had the last one euthanized this past week. He was one of th 19ers.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> I had two cats that lived to be 19, two to 18, more lived to be between 12 and 16. An exception was one that was 2, but he was hit by a car.


My sister had a  cat that lived to be 20.  Beautiful white cat with green eyes.  They never allowed her in the house, she lived in the basement and outside, they seldom petted her and she got terrible fur mats.  I don't know how she lived that long living out in the country with foxes around.  I adopted one of her kittens and she lived to be 18, she was an indoor cat.  In the end she was blind and had respiratory problems, so I HAD to have her put to sleep, she went into panics when she couldn't breathe.  I had pleurisy when I was 21 and I know what it's like to hurt every time you take a breath.  RIP, Princess!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 11, 2019)

debodun said:


> I had two cats that lived to be 19, two to 18, more lived to be between 12 and 16. An exception was one that was 2, but he was hit by a car.


deb...what did the one that died at 12 die from?


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Liberty said:


> deb...what did the one that died at 12 die from?


Some thyroid problem.


----------



## toffee (Nov 11, 2019)

I have cats --- my last to die was 23year old female' she was all black long hair 'the sweetist girl ever 'she had a good happy life 'hope my 3 tabbies live that long - they are beautiful orange striped' black spots underneath' and handsome ...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2019)

PVC said:


> *I HAD to have her put to sleep*, she went into panics when she couldn't breathe. I had pleurisy when I was 21 and I know what it's like to hurt every time you take a breath. RIP, Princess!


Yes, you did have to euthanize her, but you did not put her to sleep.  When we sleep, we wake up, Death is death, even for a pet.  I also think it is not in a child's best interest to use the phrase 'put to sleep' as it can (and has) instilled fear about going to sleep.  A euphemism only covers the unpleasant fact that we can't hide from.  It's not truth and it makes nothing better.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 11, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Yes, you did have to euthanize her, but you did not put her to sleep. * When we sleep, we wake up, Death is death, even for a pet.*  I also think it *is not in a child's best interest to use the phrase 'put to sleep' as it can (and has) instilled fear about going to sleep*.  A euphemism only covers the unpleasant fact that we can't hide from.  It's not truth and it makes nothing better.


Well, it's a common expression.  But, you're right Schtickler, it's not the "right" expression.  Just like telling a child their pet ''ran away'', instead of telling them the pet died.  The child right away will think the pet did not love them because it ran away from them, and they feel betrayed.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 11, 2019)

When my son was real little, he asked how old are people when they die.  My mother, at the time, was younger than I am now, but I didn't want to scare him so I said "300."


----------

